# Stopping antidepressants caused/masked IBS? Adderall experiences?



## gofigure808 (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure if I should be posting this in the medication forum so I apologize if this is in the wrong spot. I've been suffering from IBS type symptoms for 2 months now that I believe was brought on by a very stressful trip home to visit my family in May. I visited the university heath center and they tested for an infection which was negative so they said I probably have IBS and sent me home with a pamphlet... So I haven't been officially diagnosed with it but I believe I'm suffering from IBS-A. I'm 22 and was on celexa for 8 years and started coming off slowly in January and was completely off by the time I flew home to visit. I've read that antidepressants are sometimes used to treat IBS and I'm wondering if taking the celexa for 8 years masked the IBS or did stopping it bring it on? For the record, I tried several different antidepressants when I was younger but cannot remember the effects they had on my stomach, only my mood. I also have ADD and have been too scared to take my Adderall because I'm afraid it might instantly give me constipation but I need it for school and work. The fact that I can't have caffeine either really puts a damper on that. Any one have any attention advice?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

It is highly unlikely that Adderall will give you constipation. It is an amphetamine-based drug and will speed up everything in your body. I imagine that going off the celexa could have definitely caused some gut problems. It is an SSRI, and most of the serotonin receptors in the body are in the gut. Give it some more time for your body to adjust to life without the SSRI, and see if your symptoms pass.


----------



## gofigure808 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, I appreciate the input!


----------

